# Freshness In Mouth While Reciting Waheguru Simran.why?



## amarinder (Oct 19, 2014)

Whenever i recite waheguru simran, i start feeling freshness or calmness at the bottom end of my tongue, basically where the neck starts. Why?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you in the habit of eating a mint before you start chanting?


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 19, 2014)

Ishna said:


> Are you in the habit of eating a mint before you start chanting?



lol


----------



## kggr001 (Oct 19, 2014)

amarinder said:


> Whenever i recite waheguru simran, i start feeling freshness or calmness at the bottom end of my tongue, basically where the neck starts. Why?



Does this only happen when you recite Waheguru or also when your reciting some other words and are you breathing differently when your doing simran?


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 20, 2014)

amarinder said:


> Whenever i recite waheguru simran, i start feeling freshness or calmness at the bottom end of my tongue, basically where the neck starts. Why?



Can you describe this freshness in more detail?

And like mentioned do you get the same sensation when you recite any other words?

sometimes during Simran you can feel pressure / cool sensations at the top of your head, in between your eyebrows, throat etc...it varies for everyone.

i do a lot of Tai chi, and during my tai chi form i feel coolness and other sensations in my palms and base of my feet and top of my head. It could be movement of energy...


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 20, 2014)

I do Tai Chi too! should take me 30 mins, Im done in 15!


----------



## amarinder (Oct 21, 2014)

chazSingh said:


> Can you describe this freshness in more detail?
> 
> And like mentioned do you get the same sensation when you recite any other words?



This sensation comes after 15-20 mins. Accompanied by a slight feeling a happiness and stress free state.Also, more saliva starts producing in mouth. I am not able to do simran for long periods of time.But  I am curious where I go from here.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 21, 2014)

amarinder said:


> This sensation comes after 15-20 mins. Accompanied by a slight feeling a happiness and stress free state.Also, more saliva starts producing in mouth. I am not able to do simran for long periods of time.But  I am curious where I go from here.



mushrooms, try mushrooms for that really good high feeling, unfortunately, there is slightly more to Sikhism than tripping the light fantastic...


----------



## ActsOfGod (Oct 21, 2014)

amarinder said:


> Whenever i recite waheguru simran, i start feeling freshness or calmness at the bottom end of my tongue, basically where the neck starts. Why?



Dear Brother,

Please listen to Guru's Shabad with full attention, as nothing else will avail you in the end time.  Only Guru's shabad will go with you, and none of these other tricks or tastes are of any use.  Please consider this shabad thoughtfully, from Anand Sahib.  Guru Sahib says:

ey rsnw qU An ris rwic rhI qyrI ipAws n jwie ] 
ay rasnaa too an ras raach rahee tayree pi-aas na jaa-ay.
O my tongue, you are engrossed in other tastes, but your thirsty desire is not quenched.

ipAws n jwie horqu ikqY ijcru hir rsu plY n pwie ] 
pi-aas na jaa-ay horat kitai jichar har ras palai na paa-ay.
Your thirst shall not be quenched by any means, until you attain the subtle essence of the Lord.

hir rsu pwie plY pIAY hir rsu bhuiV n iqRsnw lwgY Awie ] 
har ras paa-ay palai pee-ai har ras bahurh na tarisnaa laagai aa-ay.
If you do obtain the subtle essence of the Lord, and drink in this essence of the Lord, you shall not be troubled by desire again.

eyhu hir rsu krmI pweIAY siqguru imlY ijsu Awie ] 
ayhu har ras karmee paa-ee-ai satgur milai jis aa-ay.
This subtle essence of the Lord is obtained by good karma, when one comes to meet with the True Guru.

khY nwnku hoir An rs siB vIsry jw hir vsY min Awie ]32] 
kahai naanak hor an ras sabh veesray jaa har vasai man aa-ay. ||32||
Says Nanak, all other tastes and essences are forgotten, when the Lord comes to dwell within the mind. ||32||


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 22, 2014)

amarinder said:


> This sensation comes after 15-20 mins. Accompanied by a slight feeling a happiness and stress free state.Also, more saliva starts producing in mouth. I am not able to do simran for long periods of time.But  I am curious where I go from here.



Keep doing your Simran for as long as you're able to....and you will slowly find it easier to enjoy it for longer.

try verbal simran for a while (speaking and then concentrated listening) and if the saliva problem arises, then maybe try keeping your tongue touching the top of your mouth and doing silent simran in your mind instead

When you take this journey seriously...the world will mock you, laugh at you...sometimes your friends and family will think you're crazy

but none of that matters for one day you will ride a long the shabad within you, taking you closer and closer to self and God realization within you also.

believe in it, make the effort to go within and then bathe in it's glory. I am only skimming the surface as of yet but i tell you your view/understanding of life/creation will never be the same again.

I very much recommend you to watch some of the videos on 
www.mysimran.info

They have some pretty amazing, clearly explained videos of doing simran, their explanations will help ease your minds questions so that you can focus on your simran.

God Bless ji


----------



## swarn bains (Mar 27, 2020)

this is how the yogis arrived at, ida, pingla and sukhnmana. they say that divine knowledge travels through these veins. they do not understand that it is all physical. spirituality is mental .You are trying too hypnotize yourself and trying to prove to your mind that you are achieving something and becoming godly .in fact you are misguiding your mind in duality which is the worst enemy of godliness. Nanak the master, baini and naamdev reject it all out. but today's sant samaj is trying to misguide  the public  for their own interest and trying to prove Nanak wrong. you are no different.


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Mar 28, 2020)

amarinder said:


> Whenever i recite waheguru simran, i start feeling freshness or calmness at the bottom end of my tongue, basically where the neck starts. Why?



during simran, you’ll get a lot of sensations. Just have no expectations, relax, let go and let the meditation take you. Everything’s hukam, you’ll have Experience as it’s willed. Just let go And relax your mind and thoughts.


----------

